# Dear NHS...



## bombsh3ll (Apr 19, 2012)

Dear NHS,

I ended up sterile at 31
My journey to parenthood newly begun.

Appendicitis had cruelly struck,
Diagnosed late – just my luck!

Peritonitis, nearly died,
Everything stuck together inside.

Of course I’m grateful you saved my life,
But nobody wants a barren wife.

My heart was broken, my baby hopes shattered,
Discharged home like my dreams hadn’t mattered.

No IVF, no counselling given.
Heartless cutbacks, all target driven.

Methadone, boob jobs, abortions galore -
But can’t have children? You’re just shown the door.

Three gruelling cycles, shelled out 20K
Scrimping & saving we found a way

Two long years later my world was complete,
An 8lb miracle, perfect & sweet.

So I’m sitting there feeling totally blessed
And you come to my house asking am I depressed??!!

I fought every step of this journey myself
You can’t claim the credit for my mental health.

So when those still childless are shown some care,
That’s when I’ll fill in your mood questionnaire.

B xxx


----------



## nikki76 (Feb 1, 2011)

U r amazing!!!!!


----------



## Alotbsl (May 20, 2013)

Fantastic and oh so true!


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

excellent!


----------



## jenni01 (Oct 15, 2010)

Wow!!...just Wow!!


----------



## LadyLam (Dec 5, 2013)

Wow! Sent shivers down my spine x


----------



## Pinkchick (Apr 2, 2015)

Amazing, and so true! x


----------



## Artypants (Jan 6, 2012)

This needs to be published!


----------



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)

brilliant!!!

Are you going to send that to them in place of their questionnaire?? you should it's speaks volumes!


----------



## Musicwife (Nov 20, 2014)

Love this!


----------



## MrsGorilla (Dec 12, 2013)

Bl**dy brilliant!


----------



## Waterbabe30 (Feb 12, 2015)

Absolutely fantastic!


----------



## nikki76 (Feb 1, 2011)

Artypants said:


> This needs to be published!


Yes!!!! You definitely must publish this!!

Sent it to the Sun!!


----------



## WolfyOne (Apr 30, 2014)

We feel exactly the same! Abandoned by the NHS after the diagnostic results showing DH's zero sperm count. Fertility treatment and struggling with infertility is hard enough without having to self fund


----------



## cheekypants (Sep 13, 2008)

What a talent. 
This has to be published.....Mathis could also have been my story.
I am so happy you found a way and got your baby.
Congratulations on your literacy skills and baby
CP


----------



## Haydan (Oct 12, 2013)

i actually wanted to start clapping when i read that - but as i'm at work thought best not lol

brilliant!


----------



## sandyman (Dec 2, 2014)

I agree, wow. This should be made known to the NHS. Women need fair treatment when it comes to infertility. Its frankly disgusting that we can't get the treatment we need. 

Brilliant poem


----------

